# Belgian Pub



## BRAD T (29/4/05)

One of those Belgian Pubs have just opened here in Canberra, as I am not working today I thought I might have to do a bit of market research and check it out, I am told that they have 27 Beers on tap. Has anyone else been to one? I know that there is one in Sydney and one in Melbourne. Anyway I will let you know what it is like.


----------



## ozbrewer (29/4/05)

yeah there is one in Brizvegas

Actually the one here has a beer appriciation night, but its for groups of 20 or more....anyone interested?


----------



## Snow (29/4/05)

27 beers on tap! That's pretty good. I think the Brisbane one has maybe 8. 

Ozbrewer, I'm always in a beer appreciation night! I'll bring it up at Jgriffin's Big Brew Day on te 7th.

- Snow


----------



## BRAD T (29/4/05)

Yeah Snow, I am just about to go and check it out, maybe a tour of the taps is in order. Might have to get SWMBO to pick me up?

:beer:


----------



## KoNG (29/4/05)

hmmm, 27 on tap...? 
i've been to both the sydney establishments, and from memory they have maybe 6 on tap (i'd be surprised if the canberra 'cafe' had 27..!?!?!?) consisting of the standards. Like: Hoegaarden, stella, Leffe maybe a kriek..? etc

that said.. they would definately have 27 beers on offer with 90% from the bottle... expensive night but well worth it, especially if you take a few mates to try and educate.! :blink: 

you'll pay double the price for a bottle of Duvel for example compared to the bottlo.


----------



## BRAD T (29/4/05)

Bad News Guys, I was on my way to the Belgian Pub and SWMBO called, and told me I had to pick up the kids. Don't you just hate the joker who invented the mobile phone!! Oh well I will try again tomorrow.


Well Guys, since I couldn't get to the Belgian Pub I thought I should crack the first bottle of my very first brew, a modified kit lager that was bottled 2 weeks ago. I am impressed even if I do say so myself. Tastes great, still a bit yeasty but I am sure that it will only improve, has good carbonation and is holding a nice 4mm head, I did not do a secondary ferment or any cold conditioning( except for the last 24hrs in the fridge) but it is perfectly clear.


----------



## mikem108 (29/4/05)

Yeah I was wondering what 27 Belgians on tap looked like , started to devise ways to get SWMBO down there for a w/e if only it was true....


----------

